# Introduction



## horsebiz (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi ya'll. I'm a new user, located in Georgia and have just discovered forums. I'm excited!!  Looking forward to talking to someone about some horse issues I have been up against.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board horsebiz, would love to see your horses! 8) 


Here is Mike (just to show off..Lol)


----------



## horsebiz (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for the welcome! Mike is beautiful. Will post some pics when the rain subsides. Thanks again!


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

G'day!! Send the rain to me here in australia please :lol:


----------

